# Shot timer



## STG (Jun 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if Rocket changed the shot timer midway through production? I’ve just purchased a Mezzofiato crometro Evo R . The shot timer on my machine does not look anything like those shown on the Rocket website. The ones on the website show a virtually invisible silver disc with a very faint timer, one on my machine has a very dark disc with a little notch in the metal at the bottom. Has anyone else come across this ?


----------



## STG (Jun 11, 2021)

ATTACH type="full"]69960[/ATTACH]
Certainly not like this!


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

I think my Quinquantotto has the notch you're referring to too:


----------



## STG (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes, that’s exactly what I mean. Although I don’t mind it I have to say there’s a very little resemblance to the look that was advertised


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

STG said:


> ...very little resemblance to the look that was advertised


It can happen with manufacturers; they'll have a little clause/sub-clause in their small-print that says something along the lines of ..."We reserve the right to alter/ammend..blah, blah, blah...without further notification, blah, blah, blah" or "The image shown may not be the final representation blah, blah, blah"

Small-print; just gotta love it


----------

